# The accuracy of Jack Chick tracks?



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2014)

I am not raising the question of whether they are wise to give out tactically, but rather if the material is accurate. I know he is silly, but I first learned of the dangers of Freemasonry, for example, from a Jack Chick tract ("The Curse of Baphomet").


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jun 6, 2014)

I grew up on Chick tracts. I'd run as far away as possible. I know he was heavily conspiratorial. This alone makes his tracts suspect with regard to accuracy. Here is a Roman Catholic website (citing Christianity Today, etc. ) critiquing the accuracy of Chick's description of Roman Catholicism. You might want to check the references.


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 6, 2014)

They're as accurate as a broken clock.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 6, 2014)

JohnGill said:


> They're as accurate as a broken clock.



They're accurate 2x a day? LoL.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edward (Jun 6, 2014)

They are much more useful in colder climate areas.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 6, 2014)

JohnGill said:


> They're as accurate as a broken clock.


But remember a broken clock is accurate twice a day.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 6, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > They're as accurate as a broken clock.
> ...



Details, details...


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 6, 2014)

I was being optimistic with the broken clock comparison. Very optimistic. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SRoper (Jun 7, 2014)

To elaborate a bit, he got a lot of his material from known charlatans.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 7, 2014)

Unreliable, ill mannered, "tone-challenged," at times mean-spirited. In short, they do not put forth the best foot in presenting Gospel truths.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2014)

I know they are wacky and aside from that first instance, I hve never read them seriously.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 7, 2014)

Shawn Mathis said:


> I grew up on Chick tracts. I'd run as far away as possible.



 I devoured them when I was 17-18, but now consider it a service to the gospel to gather up Chick Tracts and deposit them in the nearest dustbin. Indeed, a good friend of mine once worked in a supermarket and a man would come in an leave copies of Chick Tracts lying around for other customers to pick up. My friend, upon seeing this happening, subsequently gathered the tracts up and binned them in order to protect people from their influence.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2014)

I basically agree with what Dennis wrote. I'm sure that the Lord has used some to save people. (Stopped clock, etc.) At least some of the one's I've seen have a grain of truth about them. (But so does some cult teaching, etc.) I wouldn't give one to anybody. I know that some atheists and other non-Christians sort of "like" Chick Tracts because of how ridiculous they come across. 

There is one tract about a child molester who got saved that was in such poor taste that it was actually withdrawn.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 8, 2014)

I would avoid Jack Chick in using him as a reference. . . . There is a lot of sensationalism and fear mongering.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 8, 2014)

*Moderation*

Thread closed.


----------



## ZackF (Jun 8, 2014)

Please don't use those to evangelize a Roman Catholic.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jun 8, 2014)

I thought this thread was closed?


----------

